# Ear infection...AGAIN



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Why does Cloud keep getting infections? This time it's so bad, it's not even funny. He had chunks of stuff in his ear. I still have the tresaderm(sp.?) so I'm starting to use that again on him. This is the 3rd of 4th time he's gotten an ear infection and he's not even a yr old! This time the infection's different. Usually, he scratches his ears like crazy. He didn't do any scratching this time so that's why I didn't catch it soon. You can not even imagine how many qtips I've used these past 3 days! I used a little bit of peroxide in his ears. Also, his ears didn't stink at all! Which I'm so surprise because his first infection you dont even have to put your nose to his ear and you can smell the funk. After I put the peroxide (on the qtip), in his ear, the next day, I smelled a little stinkiness.

Is it even an infection if he's not itching? When I first saw it, I thought it was blood. Can his ear be bleeding? How can it be bleeding? I remember cleaning his ears one day and I must have stuck him too hard because he screamed. I wonder if that had anything to do with it. 
Noriko hasn't had an infection, yet. I wonder what makes Cloud so proned to it. Pisse me off...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi has only had the one ear infection, so I don't have a lot of experience with them. I would suggest going to the vet to have him look at the ear and also to ask what you can do to prevent the ear infections. Do you pull the hair from inside the ear? Do you use a ear drying solution after baths?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I guess I should get that powder thingy, huh? I don't have to use that on Noriko and she never has issues (knock on wood







) Last time I went to the vet was to talk about Cloud's bad knees. And we talked about his ear issue and I told him I clean Cloud's ears out ever other day and he told me not to clean it that often. Now look what happened!







I don't blame him. I think Cloud's prone to it. 

I am the queen of plucking. I pluck every 2 weeks. They stay pretty still when I pluck their ears. I'm just stumped.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

The perioxide might be drying his ears out too much. There are different kinds of cleaners out there. I have a combo cleaner and dryer that I put in Lexi's ears after baths, so once a week. But she isn't prono to ear infections.

You could see if your vet has one that you buy from him. That way you know you are getting the right kind. He might have something that you can use that works better then the ones you get at petstores.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I did a google search for "dog chronic ear infection" and came across this: Ear Infections

Be sure to read step 2 and 3


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Also found this


> Many dogs with chronic or recurrent ear infections have allergy problems or low thyroid function (hypothyroidism).  If underlying disease is found, it must be diagnosed and treated, if at all possible.  If this cannot be done, the dog is less likely to have a favorable response to treatment.  Also, the dog might respond temporarily, but the infection will relapse at a later time (usually when ear medication is discontinued).[/B]





> Prevention
> Pet owners can help their pets avoid ear infections by practicing preventative care at home. This is especially important for those animals that have pendulous ears, have lots of hair in their ears, or have allergies or other medical problems that make them prone to ear infections. A weekly ear cleaning with a veterinarian-recommended ear cleansing solution can minimize or prevent infections. Such a cleaning provides other benefits, as well.
> 
> "Weekly ear cleanings get the pet owner to really see the ear on a routine basis, allowing him or her to notice any early warning signs of infection," says AAHA veterinarian Dr. LeeAnn Dumars. "And they get the pet used to having its ears handled, making exams and medication administration easier when necessary."
> ...


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

maxi has had only 1 ear infection but i do smell his ears all the time to make sure
i hope he feels better


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley has never had an infection (knock on wood)- I do pull his ear hairs every few weeks...and I use Swim Ear every time I give him a bath...in addition to an ear cleaner/dryer stuff that I got on Petedge. So far, so good. I tried the cotton in the ears during bath and that was a joke! It just fell out. The swim ear is alcohol based and dries them out good.

Poor baby...maybe just more prone to them....needs his tonsils/adenoids out. That is what they do to skin kids!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Good link, Kristi.

That's what I was going to suggest, a culture. I have sinus problems and chronic infections so I have learned by experience that constant infections can mean that the original infection never cleared up entirely.

We just had to do that with Lady for a urinary tract infection that wouldn't clear up. We found out that Clavamox, not Baytril, was the antibiotic she needed. 

Cost me close to $300 to find out, though. The culture alone was $75!

Lady is the money pit!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 19 2004, 12:37 PM
> *Lady is the money pit!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17256*


[/QUOTE]

And she'll never go to college to be a doctor or lawyer either! LOL the XOXO's that she gives you is a good trade, I'm sure. I'm going to the groomers tomorrow so I'm going to ask for her opinion first.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Nov 19 2004, 12:35 PM
> *I tried the cotton in the ears during bath and that was a joke! It just fell out.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17255*


[/QUOTE]

I gave up on those also. Everytime Lexi moved her head the cotton balls would fall out. I fill just gave up.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I used to pluck Kodies ears.. but not anymore.. I do not use anything on his ears after a bath either. Kodie has only had one ear infection and it was when I first got him. He had yellow crusties and he wouldnt let you touch his ears! It was badd... but that cleared up and nothing since! <knock on wood>
I know how hard it is when they have a ear infection! I hope your babies get better soon!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Dr. Mike has a lot of good information about ear infections. It does sound like allergies from what he says.

http://www.vetinfo.com/dogear.html

Lady has allergies and my vet recommended giving her fish oil like Dr. Mike suggested. I give her 3V caps and it really seems to help.

We had an Irish Setter who had chronic ear infections. My mom swore by Panalog. I think you need a prescription so you have to either get it from your vet or get him to write you one, but it's pretty inexpensive - $5 or $6 a tube, as I recall. You might ask your vet or groomer about it.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i was thinking allergies also...it is now found that food allergies are a common cause for ear infections but can also be an inhaled allergy ( they are the most common cause of recurrent ear infections), no they dont have to be itchy for their to be an infection. i would see a vet for it, because if it goes too far the ear can get so inflammed that it closes the canal then it will cost even more money to fix.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2004)

I would seriously explore the allergy connection. Even if the dog is not exhibiting classic symptoms of allergy like itching or paw licking or red rim eye irritation it still could be an allergy...and likely a food allergy. I have experience with this one! So, if you need any information get in touch.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vita_@Nov 19 2004, 08:58 PM
> *I would seriously explore the allergy connection. Even if the dog is not exhibiting classic symptoms of allergy like itching or paw licking or red rim eye irritation it still could be an allergy...and likely a food allergy. I have experience with this one! So, if you need any information get in touch.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17353*


[/QUOTE]

So much to learn. What an information overload. Well, I guess what I'm going to do is change their food when their biljacs is up. I'm going to change it to adult since Cloud's bday is dec 21st. I really liked the biljacs too. Is the adult biljacs consider a change? 

For Noriko, she's always chewed on her feet. That was part of the reason I kept changing their food. Noriko also started getting HORRIBLE tear staining. She had tearing issues, but not staining until now

For Cloud, he nibbles at his feet at times but not as much as Noriko. He started his tear staining the same time Noriko did. And the excessive gas I've notice (but someone told me it may be because I'm spending too much time and it may be normal). 
They're both from totally different breeds.
I'm never going to have kids!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2004)

If I had to guess, sight unseen, I would investigate allergies..specifically food allergies. I think over plucking the ears is a mistake.It selts upan environment where bacteria can take hold because of the irritation caused. That atmosphere is as conducive to ear infections are too much hair in the ear...blocking off ear circulation.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

When you say over plucking do you mean plucking too much hair or do you mean that I should wait longer to pluck his ear? I don't do anything different with his ears than I do with Noriko's. Well, the only thing different that I do is putting that ear cleanser in his ear







.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Nov 19 2004, 01:59 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And she'll never go to college to be a doctor or lawyer either! LOL the XOXO's that she gives you is a good trade, I'm sure. I'm going to the groomers tomorrow so I'm going to ask for her opinion first.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17263
[/B][/QUOTE]
And I bet she never talks back to her mommy! I hope that your pup is feeling better.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty+Nov 20 2004, 12:19 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
And I bet she never talks back to her mommy! I hope that your pup is feeling better.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17412
[/B][/QUOTE]

Right on that!

The groomers says it's not an infection at all! How in THE WORLD did it get that dirty? I just don't get. :new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy: 
If it doesn't get any better in a couple of days, I'm going to the vet.







<--me!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i hope the groomer is right...he might just produce a lot of wax.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

You know what? Next time I clean his ear, if it's still bad, I'll take a picture and show you guys! WHY DID I NOT THINK OF THAT?!?!?!?!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

good idea..ive seen many ears in my days..might give me a better idea what you are dealing with.


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Poor Cloud! I hope his ears get better soon & you find the reason for the infections!

Lexi's Mom~ What brand of the dryer & cleaner do you use? Do you need to also use a powder or is that enough?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2004)

I like my groomer a lot...BUT.. the one time Boris did have an ear infection she told me that his ears seemed a little "dirty" but didn't advise that I should make an appt with the vet. The groomer is in the vet's office. I think what she was seeing was the begiing of an ear infection but since she didn't make a big deal of it I waited and the next week, when it was bath time and I really got a good look I didn't s like what I saw and took Boris to the vet. He had an ear infection and by the time he was seen by the vet it was obviously worse than the previous week. Point is...don't rely on your groomer for advice on ear infections...go to the vet.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Here it is...










EWW
This is actually over 50% better than yesterday.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i actually dont liek the way that looks....can you get a pic of the earitself? or he wont stay still


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Lady M--I could take a pic. of his ears BUT right now it's clean. I posted the picture right after I took the picture. I don't know why it's gooey looking. Maybe it's because of the groomer's ear cleaner??? It usually looks like dark brown flakes/dandruff and it's moist. How come you need to see his ears?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

to see how red they are, or if the tissue is swollen, red, etc.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

my last dog the cronic ear infections and it looked kinda like that, the vet finally just gave us a ton of the medicine for the infection and told us to just keep using it even after its cleared up kinda like a preventative thing, whenever to stopped using it it would come back. I dont know what the vet has given you but we had like a clear cream that looked kinda like neosporen and a liquid.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 21 2004, 02:54 PM
> *Here it is...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Is the color as "blood red" as the camera picked up? 
Frankly , I would have another vet look at this situation.
Even if it seems better...if there is something going on deeper in the ear...you can't clean that deep.
Did the vet do a "deep washing" of the ear to irrigate it? If there is a lot of gunk down there they will use that method so the debris clears out enough so that when you put meds in they go all the way down the canal and are effective.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg... that doesnt look good at all!!! Kodie had an ear infection but he had yellow/orange stuff in his ear... that looks the color of blood!!!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I had a black lab that had horrible ear infections. One right after the other. Would get so bad that he would shake his head and stuff would fly out of his ears. Lots of vets and medication. Finally found a vet that just loaded him up with antibotics. He told me that he had never given a dog that much, but it cleared it up and he never had another ear infection. Poor Buster (the black lab) went through a lot of test. Never could figure out what caused the infections. 
I put a drying solution in Lacey's ears once a week, after her bath. The drying solution I got from my vet. It is blue. She has not had an infection but I don't want to take any chances. I don't pull the hair in her ears. I figure why mess with something that isn't giving her a problem. I do check her ears once a week and smell them.
Hope you can get the infections under control. I lived with them for a long time with my black lab and I know how upsetting it can be to know that your dog is in pain/discomforted and there is nothing you can do.


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Nov 19 2004, 11:44 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17363
[/B][/QUOTE]

For what it is worth. I read on the Solid Gold website that food allergy symptoms are:
ear infections, chewing or licking their feet and red eyelids. 
I just put sassi on Solid Gold "Wee Bits" dog food this past Friday and she no longer licks or chews her feet, and her eyes look wonderful. 
I understand that Solid Gold is a holistic dog food without additives like msg, bha, and it just has 'good stuff' in it. 
I have battled with her food for 5 years, she just turns her nose up at dog food. But she has 'woofed' this stuff down the past 3 days...I can't believe it.








You might check it out. 
I think that the Bil Jac has beet pulp, not sure, but that could be the cause of the increase in tearing. 
I honestly think if you change his food that his ears will clear up. 
I don't clip the hair in Sassi's ears. She gets it clipped once a month at the groomers. I don't put anything in her ears either...they need the 'natural oils' in their ears to keep infecton down. 
Good luck. Hope you get the problem solved. Those ear infections are a nusiance and usually have a very foul odor.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vita_@Nov 21 2004, 04:36 PM
> *Is the color as "blood red" as the camera picked up?
> Frankly , I would have another vet look at this situation.
> Even if it seems better...if there is something going on deeper in the ear...you can't clean that deep.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Not red...It's brown. However, dried blood is brown looking.







It looks brown on my screen. Whatever the groomer did, today was the first time I've seen it this cleared up. YES! It's considered "cleared up" to me.
Here's what I've decided. If it doesnt get better, I'm going to the vet. If it does get completely better, I'm going to pass on the vet. I have a LITTLE (ONLY a little) financial issue with the holiday seasons coming up and all. However, after this year is up, that will be different. Also, I'm again, going to change their food soon since they're turning 1 yrs old soon. Im going to look through this forum for food brands and what not. 

*You guys--Thank you so much for everything. I'd be a FRRRRRREAKING nutcase w/o you. With you, I'm just nutty.   *


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That doesn't look normal to me, either. I agree that a vet needs to look at Cloud's ears.

How is Cloud's hearing? My Lady came with horrible yeast infections in both ears that looked like that and it affected her hearing.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 22 2004, 08:20 AM
> *That doesn't look normal to me, either. I agree that a vet needs to look at Cloud's ears.
> 
> How is Cloud's hearing? My Lady came with horrible yeast infections in both ears that looked like that and it affected her hearing.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17758*


[/QUOTE]

I don't think I'm going to the vet since it's almost gone. It's gotten alot better since yesterday. I should call the groomer and ask her what she used on his ears. Between tues-sat, the condition of his ear was the same. Right after the grooming, it's quickly going away. 
Lady's mum--Although he acts like he can't hear me, his hearing is fine.


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

Oh my goodness! I hope Cloud is feeling better!
Those q-tips don't look so good.

XOXOXO's from Coconut!


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

Sure hope it stays cleared up for little Cloud. 
That stuff looks nasty. 
I would definitely keep an eye on his ears; don't want him to lose his hearing.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopychan_@Nov 21 2004, 12:00 AM
> *Poor Cloud! I hope his ears get better soon & you find the reason for the infections!
> 
> Lexi's Mom~ What brand of the dryer & cleaner do you use? Do you need to also use a powder or is that enough?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17519*


[/QUOTE]

I'm not sure what brand it is. I will check and lunch and let you know.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Ok...so Cloud's got a yeast infection...in his ear. LOL I thought that sounded funny. Anyway, I ended up taking his butt to the vet. I didn't pay too much attention to his ears because of thanksgiving and I had so much going on. But it didn't go away so I took him yesterday.
The first time he had an ear issue, he had mites, and it smelled bad. But a yeast infection smells totally different. They say it smells sour, but I swear to you guys I couldn't smell anything when I first noticed the infection. I smelled his ears last night and I can smell the sourness. He gave me the same ear drops that he got when he had ear mites--Tresederm, I think. I have to use it for 2 whole weeks, twice a day. 

Some of my family members were looking through my digital camera and saw the qtip pictures and there like "EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW." heheh


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

when i saw those q-tips thats what i was thinking it was..glad to know everything will be okay...hope they get better soon


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Here's my ear cleaning tip: Don't use q-tips. Use cotton balls. Fill the ear canal with the cleaner of your choice (I still use the good old blue Chlorhexiderm), massage, insert cotton ball, massage, remove cotton ball, insert new one, massage, repeat until you get a clean cotton ball. You may have to add more "juice" the first few cleanings. If you have a dog that gets upset with the cold cleaner going in the ear, you can soak a cotton ball in it, put that in the ear and massage. For very sensitive, sore ears, you might get some saline solution to clean with for the first week or so. I use 1/2 a cotton ball at a time in tiny ears. 

Wait 30 minutes to an hour and put whatever medication the vet prescribed in. Tresaderm is nice if there is a lot of inflammation because it has a steroid in it. Other commonly prescribed ear medications are Animax (also called Panolog ointment), Otomax (a great one for yeast), Liquichlor with conofite lotion, and Baytril otic (for bacterial infection, not yeast). 

Most chronic ear infections are a secondary problem, commonly to allergies. Most dogs do not have food allergies, but inhalent allergies. A food trial is a good idea when ruling things out, but you may end up needing to try antihistamines or even allergy testing if it remains chronic. 

Dermapet cleaner is actually anti-yeast so is a nice maintenance cleaner for yeasty ears. It smells kind of peachy.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Well I to had to take Lacey to the vets yesterday too...yeast infection in both ears. Vet told me she was not a fan of pulling the hair out of the ears but with Lacey she recommends it. Gave me malotic 7.5 to put in her ears twice a day for 5 days. The vet said it was not a bad ear infection and she was surprised I could smell it when it was in its early stage but I have a great nose for smell. So now I have to learn how to pull the hair. Vet showed me how...used some kind of blunt instrument that I am going to have to find.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

JMM--Thanks for the tip







. I appreciate it. The doctor said not to clean it at all while he's on the medicine. 

Lacey's mom--sorry to hear about the infection. Cloud only has an infection in one ear (which is the same ear that always gets it), but the doc. told me to put the medicine in both ears. I forgot that he wanted me to put the meds in both ears until I read your post. So thanks to you too







. 

They're both almost a yr old so I'm going to try another food brand and switch to adult too.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You can pull with your fingers or, what the vet used is a hemostat. If you buy a pair, get the strait ones, not curved. Be careful not to pinch the dog if you use them. A tiny bit of R7 ear powder before you pluck really helps.


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

When Flurry first came home he had an ear infection and Kennel Cough. I took him to the vet and the vet gave him antibiotics and ear ointment. The following week I took him back to the vet and re-checked the ear infection and kennel cough. The ear infection had cleared up unfortunately the kennel cough was still present. He went back on the antibiotics for his cough and went back for a recheck. The kennel cough was finally gone and I had him vacinated for Bordella and everything, so that he would not ever get that horrible illness again. If your dog has an ear infection a recheck is very important, it could be the same infection reoccurring.
Flurry came from a puppy mill and although they had some adorable babies I purchased Flurry because he was 9 mths, and a very sick little boy. Today he is healthy, Knock wood, and very happy, down right Spoiled by all of us. lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

thanks JMM... I didn't know which to buy the straight or curved.


----------

